# KOH & Naoh Cream Soaps???



## walkinwounded (Sep 1, 2011)

Do you mix both sodiums in the same water at the same time, any guidlines one should know before trying this process???


----------



## soapbuddy (Sep 1, 2011)

Yes, both are added one after the other. Be aware that the lye water might hiss a little.


----------



## walkinwounded (Sep 1, 2011)

_*Soapbuddy*_

What can you tell me about the finished product, is it a cream or does it look cloudy, does it bubble and lather nicer, do you like it more then just the straight KOH liquid soap??[/b][/i]


----------



## soapbuddy (Sep 1, 2011)

Depending how much KOH to NAOH you use, it creates a thick creamy soap with lots of bubbles. The bubbles do depend on your formula though.


----------



## walkinwounded (Sep 1, 2011)

The soap calculator I believe uses 50/50, what do you generally do yours as.


----------



## soapbuddy (Sep 1, 2011)

I'm not at home and don't have my notes in front of me. If you go to Summer Bee Meadow cream soap calc, she might have some more info there.

I forgot to say, I'm pretty positive that mine isn't 50/50.


----------



## walkinwounded (Sep 1, 2011)

I'll check it out, thanx again.


----------

